# JBL is messing with my mind.



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i got one of these for $50 refurbed.

http://www.electronicsbonanza.com/c..._viewItem.asp?idProduct=13687&sku=11988&src=g

it arrived today, when i got home from work i ran a bath pushed play on my mp3 player (ipod shuffle) and got in teh tub.

ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE SOUND

very very nice highs, midrange is BEAUTIFUL, has REAL MIDBASS, and i could hear and enjoy the real lows (random mix on the mp3 player)

AND IT GETS QUITE LOUD?

how the phuk jbl made it sound SO GOOD with what? 2 x 1.5" speakers is beyond my comprehension?


i only got it so i can use my mp3 player while in teh bath.

waaaaaaaaay beyond my expectations.

NOTHING like the cheezey sound ive heard from tiny speakers before.

REAL high fidelity and volume.

as a portable system, i cant imagine anything better is available anywhere?

if battery life is any good ill probably get several as presents for xmas for my friends/family.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Can you plug it into the wall or is it battery powered only? Does it connect to the iPod via USB Cable or is there a dock? jw


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

"JBL On Tour runs on 4 AAA batteries or with an AC adapter."


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

60ndown said:


> i only got it so i can use my mp3 player while in teh bath.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You wanna know how I know you're gay?
> ...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> "JBL On Tour runs on 4 AAA batteries or with an AC adapter."


crrekt.



60ndown said:


> i only got it so i can use my mp3 player while in teh bath.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You wanna know how I know you're gay?


you asked my wife?

buttseks ftw


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> Can you plug it into the wall or is it battery powered only? Does it connect to the iPod via USB Cable or is there a dock? jw


it really is a nice sounding very small unit

http://www.jbl.com/home/products/pr...US&Region=USA&cat=MME&ser=HMM&featureid=12365

$38, 2 left

http://www.electronicsbonanza.com/c..._viewItem.asp?idProduct=13687&sku=11988&src=g


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you heard the JBL On Stage II? I thought the same thing when I first heard it. It has like 4 tweeters in a circle and a tiny bass port. Definitely better than expected! 
But have you heard the Klipsch ifi? As good as it gets for the Ipod. The 8" sub gets super low and the mids are snappy...pure SQ bliss.


----------



## BlackJack92 (Sep 8, 2008)

gotta link for the Klipsch


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

Your in luck...it was discontinued but back for a limited time.
http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/ifi.aspx


----------

